# ***2010 MN CHALLENGE***



## LadyAmani (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok everyone this is my first time starting a challenge so bare with me. erplexed

This challenge will officially start March 1,2010 that will give time for everyone to get there stuff together, and for any newcomers.

The challenge will end March 1, 2011

Newbies: MN is Miconazole Nitrate which is an anti-fungal found in products like Monistat or Neosporin AF. MN will help with hair growth and any scalp conditions you may have. Google MN for hair growth and you will see hundreds of testimonies for MN and accelerated hair growth, some women have even claimed getting up to two inches at times.

Some women have complained of headaches while using MN straight, if you dilute it with water or oils the headaches should go away if not then stop using it.

MN Challenge Rules:

1. Post a starting pic it doesn't have to be a whole head shot but something that we can compare it to later.

2. Post what brand of MN your using, what mixture your using, and your regimen if you like.

3. You must apply your MN at least 2-3 times a week.

4.  Update at least twice a week this way we can help encourage each other not to fall off.

5. Every three months update with a progress pic.

Ok everyone lets aim for 12 inches in one year, Happy Growing!!!

HERE'S A LINK TO THE FIRST MN THREAD:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 12, 2010)

Im so in when i take down my install i will take a pic
I will use the mn and wild growth mix
Family dollar brand
4 days a week


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome KerryAnn!

I will use the Monistat brand of MN for now im eyeing the family dollar brand.

I will use a mix of mn and safflower oil or maybe just purified water i haven't decided yet. I will post a starting pic a little later when i get home, andI will apply mn at least 2-3 times a week.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm so in this one. I'm using Monistat 4% with Hot Six Oil and mixed with ORS Hair fertilizer. 

I'm using in between my braids just three days a week. MN did wonders for my growth last month.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in!  I'm going to try MN/sulfur 8 lite mix.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 12, 2010)

I really want to join this challenge, I am just a bit worried that it will hinder the megatek I am dabbling with?


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 12, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm in!  I'm going to try MN/sulfur 8 lite mix.



Thanks NJoy and Welcome to the challenge...


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 12, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> I really want to join this challenge, I am just a bit worried that it will hinder the megatek I am dabbling with?



I know i read on this forum some ladies were using megatek and MN hopefuly they'll chime in...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 12, 2010)

im in pic in siggy


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## afrocentric_soul (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never done a challenge, but I'm all in.  I'm tired of this short hair, and I am trying to grow all of the God-forsaken color out.


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome Ladies this challenge is going to be great! Come on people i know there are more of you who want to join...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 12, 2010)

Joining!!


----------



## teysmith (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay!! Finally... I'm definately in!

I'm using 4% and 2% MN, the equate brand and the dollar store brand, mixed in castor oil. I made it up about two weeks ago but I've been slacking when it comes to applying it.. I would like to apply it atleast 4-5 times a week. 

starting pics attached...


----------



## teysmith (Feb 12, 2010)

<<deleted>>


----------



## grow (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for starting this, LadyAmani!

i especially like the "ladies, let's aim for 12 inches in one year" part!

i am soooo totally IN!

i ordered the monistat mn this last week and hope to get it by the starting date....

i have no idea what i'll mix it with, but i'm leaning towards jbco.

hhg ladies!


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey everyone i just signed up for this deal with Amazon they'll send you two packs of monistat 7 day with 15% off and free shipping every month or every two months (auto ship) for 19 dollars a shipment(original price was 22 dollars plus 6 dollars for shipping) i think this is a great deal for anyone going the monistat route.

Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Monistat-Anti...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1266072830&sr=8-2


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 13, 2010)

LadyAmani said:


> I know i read on this forum some ladies were using megatek and MN hopefuly they'll chime in...


 
Thanks LadyAmani, hopefully ladies using both will chip in!!???


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 13, 2010)

There is a girl on BHM that uses MN +MT her hair has grown like crazy. This is why i started using it. She is such a sweet heart!http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=237334


----------



## crvlnghair (Feb 13, 2010)

I am so in....right now I use the family dollar of MN with little Doo Gro Stimulated Growth Oil mixed in but i may go back to straight MN...will post pic before the start.


----------



## wenjay (Feb 13, 2010)

this will be my first challenge. I'll be using Daktarin or Micospec. i'm in Barbados and i think those are the only two brands available. i also ordered megatek so i'll be using that with my MN. 

I'm in braids right now so i dont have a starting pic as yet.

HHG ladies.


----------



## teacherjess (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm in! I use MN (family dollar or Kroger brand, both 2%) mixed with WGO and apply it 4- 5x per week. I did this consistently the entire month of Jan. and saw good growth. I since stopped at the beginning of this month because I was noticing an increase in shedding (it may not have been due to the MN though). I plan on starting back up with it soon. I don't like posting pics regularly, but I will post new pics in Apr., Oct., and Apr. 2011 (look @ my siggy)


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 13, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> I really want to join this challenge, I am just a bit worried that it will hinder the megatek I am dabbling with?



I used both last year (prior to a texlax setback) with good results. I mixed them and added Giovanni Direct Leave-In


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, and I am so in this challenge. I'm doing am mini chop tonight and will post pics!

I use some 5 dollar MN from Wal-Mart, mixed with Giovanni Direct Leave-In and a little Megatek. Also add a bit of WGO.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 13, 2010)

rite aid has a online sale on MN 3 pack and single pack. no tax free shipping and 2.50 off first box. this is the only brand i have used so i am sticking to it. LOL


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 13, 2010)

EtherealEnigma said:


> I used both last year (prior to a texlax setback) with good results. I mixed them and added Giovanni Direct Leave-In


 
Thanks so much, I also have Giovanni, so I will use them both. Please count me in.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks also Hair4romheaven, I will defo check out the link!


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 13, 2010)

shopgalore said:


> Thanks so much, I also have Giovanni, so I will use them both. Please count me in.



You're welcome. HHG!


----------



## PEACHEY (Feb 13, 2010)

please count me in.  I will post picture by the start date


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm in! I'm shooting for BSL this year. I plan on using my MN with castor oil and peppermint oil. I ran out of my MT and OCT and I'm too lazy to buy some more at this moment. Plus MN is waay cheaper. My starting pic is in my siggy


----------



## Ruby True (Feb 14, 2010)

wenjay said:


> this will be my first challenge. I'll be using Daktarin or Micospec. i'm in Barbados and i think those are the only two brands available. i also ordered megatek so i'll be using that with my MN.
> 
> I'm in braids right now so i dont have a starting pic as yet.
> 
> HHG ladies.



Hi fellow "bajan"
When  I am  in Barbados I  used  micospec. Its  like  generic monistat and  should  be  fine its 2%  MN. I  shoulld  join the challenge .lol


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to the challenge new participants!!

Hey everyone i will make a list of participants by the start date.... HHG Everyone!


----------



## CherieMarie (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok i am so in this challenge!

I am already using a mix of sulphur, MN, coconut oil, and evoo 3x per week...so this challenge is perfect!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 14, 2010)

teysmith said:


> Yay!! Finally... I'm definately in!
> 
> I'm using 4% and 2% MN, the equate brand and the dollar store brand, mixed in castor oil. I made it up about two weeks ago but I've been slacking when it comes to applying it.. I would like to apply it atleast 4-5 times a week.
> 
> starting pics attached...


 
Is the 4% Equate brand?  And is this Walmart?  I've only been finding 2%.  Where'd ya get it, ma?


----------



## chenai (Feb 14, 2010)

I would like to join. I am currently transitioning and will be in braids all of 2010. 
I will be using Daktarin mixed with emu oil.


----------



## grow (Feb 15, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> There is a girl on BHM that uses MN +MT her hair has grown like crazy. This is why i started using it. She is such a sweet heart!http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=237334


 

hi ladies! 
i looked up BHM on the stickies page of lhcf acronyms, but it's not listederplexed

ok, found it now....and thanks for posting that link Hair4romheaven!
that is a great progress report and very inspirational, too!
anybody know "where" she got that particular brand from?

hhg ladies!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 15, 2010)

So I knew it would happen.  DH found MN box in the trash and asked what's up?  I think he already knew because he had a smirk on his face.  I told him I'm using it in a hair concoction and the chuckles came.  He's been so supportive but this was the line that brought the chuckles.  He tried to recover when he saw that I was irritated but, too late. So, instead of feeling embarrassed, like I thought, I feel very annoyed.  Ah well.  It's the price I pay for pursuing my goals.


----------



## afrocentric_soul (Feb 15, 2010)

I am new to MN and have been using it for 2 weeks now.  My hair is currently braided, but I am looking to take my braids out this weekend.  Can I relax my hair and still use MN?  I am also purchasing Mega-tek to add to the regimen; however, I am concerned with putting too many chemicals in my hair.  Does anyone have any insight on this situation?


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 15, 2010)

Ladies, how will this mega tek stuff work on a straightened natural?  I looked at the young lady's fotki from BHM, but I'm worried if I follow her method, I won't be able to keep my hair straightened very long...

Also, where does one purchase Megatek?


----------



## HarySituation (Feb 16, 2010)

Count me in. Just bought Equate 2% MN from Walmart and will probably add 4% to the mix later on. I'm adding Profectiv Root Recovery Temple Stimulant, Africa's Best Herbal Oil, and Softee Growth Oil. I already started using Mega Tek on my scalp on Febuary 1st. I will be using the MN Mix on my edges and nape only and continuing using the MT on on the rest my scalp. I will use S Curl all over for moisture.

I will not mix both just incase one or the other starts to cause headaches and/or excessive shedding. This will help me fiqure out which is causing any issues....


----------



## HarySituation (Feb 16, 2010)

Cyd Chicago said:


> Ladies, how will this mega tek stuff work on a straightened natural? I looked at the young lady's fotki from BHM, but I'm worried if I follow her method, I won't be able to keep my hair straightened very long...
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, where does one purchase Megatek*?






i get my Mega Tek from

http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/pages/Mega Tek Rebuilder_jpg.htm

Including shipping it's $27.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 16, 2010)

applied my mix today


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I'd like to join. I just bc'd on Feb 1st and I think Id lie to try things now while my hair is short, rather than later. I ordered Mega Tek and it should be here this week (it was shipped monday). I need to work out a regimen using both. I'm heading to walmart now to get ink so I'll pick some up. I'll post pics when I get back.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just bought *4 boxes* of MN (Target sells them for $3.99). I had to explain to the pharmacist why I'm buying so much because I felt the side eye coming. After I explained why she said "hmmm i just might try that" 
I also bought a new bottle of MT. I plan on mixing my MN with MT, Castor Oil and Peppermint Oil.


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So I knew it would happen.  DH found MN box in the trash and asked what's up?  I think he already knew because he had a smirk on his face.  I told him I'm using it in a hair concoction and the chuckles came.  He's been so supportive but this was the line that brought the chuckles.  He tried to recover when he saw that I was irritated but, too late. So, instead of feeling embarrassed, like I thought, I feel very annoyed.  Ah well.  It's the price I pay for pursuing my goals.



Lol Njoy this story is too funny I had to hide my monistat from my SO i bought like 5 boxes of it (it was on sell). If he found it he would be giving me the side eye asking me once going on with my lady parts lol


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 17, 2010)

Is anyone using the Daktarin Oral gel or the Daktarin Tincture?

http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/consumers/cmi/d/Daktarin Oral Gel.htm

Many Thanks !


----------



## teysmith (Feb 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Is the 4% Equate brand? And is this Walmart? I've only been finding 2%. Where'd ya get it, ma?


 

Yes, i got it at walmart!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 17, 2010)

I get the rite aid brand 3 4% tubes comes in a pack and a small 2% tube as well for 11.99. Now I see on riteaid.com you can get it with free shipping no tax and the first box is 2.50 off.


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 17, 2010)

NJoy said:


> So I knew it would happen. DH found MN box in the trash and asked what's up? I think he already knew because he had a smirk on his face. I told him I'm using it in a hair concoction and the chuckles came. He's been so supportive but this was the line that brought the chuckles. He tried to recover when he saw that I was irritated but, too late. So, instead of feeling embarrassed, like I thought, I feel very annoyed. Ah well. It's the price I pay for pursuing my goals.


 
That's funny!


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 17, 2010)

I am using the daktarin 30g 2% mixed with MT, Peppermint oil and a good helping of JBCO, will use everyday. 
My Husband just thinks I am nuts Lol!!


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm in!! I will be using the Equate 4% from Wal-Mart. I will most likely mix it with coconut oil or with the Lavender JBCO I ordered last night.


----------



## Sonye93 (Feb 17, 2010)

oOOooOoOOO, I am SO in! I use 2% MN with MT and Castor Oil. I am not gonna do it everyday though because I also wanna use my JBCO. So I guess I will do it every other day.


----------



## carolinetwin (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm a little confused...you guys are using a vaginal cream for your hair!shocked:


----------



## teysmith (Feb 18, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> I'm a little confused...you guys are using a vaginal cream for your hair!shocked:


 

Yep..........


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 18, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> I'm a little confused...you guys are using a vaginal cream for your hair!shocked:



Ha ha yes its a great growth aid


----------



## carolinetwin (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm, okay....ya'll don't need to tell me twice.I'm on it


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 18, 2010)

LadyAmani said:


> Ok everyone this is my first time starting a challenge so bare with me. erplexed
> 
> This challenge will officially start March 1,2010 that will give time for everyone to get there stuff together, and for any newcomers.
> 
> ...


 
I'm in!! I just brought some more MN today and I have been using it for the past 2 months!! I will post a pic next week before the challenge.


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 20, 2010)

I went out and got my MN yesterday...I'm still not sure what i want to mix it with oil or just some water, im scared oil will effect it some how. I can't wait to start this challenge!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 21, 2010)

LadyAmani said:


> I went out and got my MN yesterday...I'm still not sure what i want to mix it with oil or just some water, im scared oil will effect it some how. I can't wait to start this challenge!




MN shows increased solubility in oils.

BTW ladies what % of MN cream are you guys adding to your mixes but to avoid the dreaded headaches?

Also is it safe to mix it with MT?


----------



## teysmith (Feb 22, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Hmm, okay....ya'll don't need to tell me twice.I'm on it


 

girl it works!!


----------



## HarySituation (Feb 23, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> MN shows increased solubility in oils.
> 
> BTW ladies what % of MN cream are you guys adding to your mixes but to avoid the dreaded headaches?
> 
> Also is it safe to mix it with MT?


 

I use both my MN and MT _straight up_ and so far have not had ANY excessive shredding or headaches *fingers crossed*.

But then again I only use the MN (2%) on my egdes/nape so maybe that's why I'm not getting headaches. And I started taking garlic vitamins 2 weeks before I started using the MT to really get it into my system and nip shedding in the bud. I also recently started using Alter ego Garlic Conditioner.   

I fiqured I'd try both without mixing first to see if I'd have any side effects then add things to it if need be later. I just figure maximum strength = maximum growth


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 23, 2010)

HarySituation said:


> I use both my MN and MT _straight up_ and so far have not had ANY excessive shredding or headaches *fingers crossed*.
> 
> But then again I only use the MN (2%) on my egdes/nape so maybe that's why I'm not getting headaches. And I started taking garlic vitamins 2 weeks before I started using the MT to really get it into my system and nip shedding in the bud. I also recently started using Alter ego Garlic Conditioner.
> 
> I fiqured I'd try both without mixing first to see if I'd have any side effects then add things to it if need be later. I just figure maximum strength = maximum growth



Thanks for the info.  I think I like the idea of the Garlic conditioner.  I don't think we can get it here in the UK so I will look for an alternative....


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome....I'm in!  I've been reading up on the MN growth aid and purchased 2 tubes of the FD 2% brand after reading a different thread.  I think I'll mix it with the EO Growth Blend and apply to edges & nape 3x a week.  I usually wash on Thursdays so I'll apply Friday, Sunday, & Tuesday.  The pics of nape & edges are below...I'll add a full head shot later.  Happy Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## yora88 (Feb 24, 2010)

Can you mix MN with a conditioner like V05?


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 24, 2010)

metamorphose88 said:


> Can you mix MN with a conditioner like V05?


 

I mixed with a liquid leave in (Ojon), and a couple drops of castor oil.  I apply it with a small color brush.

I have not had any headaches or dryness.

eta: I also added 2 drops of peppermint essential oil and cayenne pepper.  I forgot about the cayenne.  The combo feels great on my scalp!


----------



## mst1908 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm in I started using MN back in November 2009 and I've experienced great results!!!! I've been using the Target Brand MN mixed with tea tree oil, rosemary oil and cayenne.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay just in time. I'm in too. I had taken a short break from using MN but now I'm back on it for March 1st. My mix is in my fotki and my last pic is there as well in my latest album. I haven't taken any pics since. I'll try to take one this weekend.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 24, 2010)

riteaid.com has buy one 1/2 off MN


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been using it again and I am still getting massive growth. This is excellent for getting rid of flakes too


----------



## Miss Monae (Feb 25, 2010)

Sign me up! I've been wanting to do this for a while and now I have the guts! I will be using it at least 3 times a week (every other day). Thanks for the challenge!!


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 25, 2010)

Sign me up too.

My mix right now is:
Liquid Leave in conditioner (right now it's Ojon)
Cayenne Pepper
MN 2%
Peppermint Essential Oil


----------



## carolinetwin (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm in, got some Daktarin. Does MN help with itching, cause my scalp itches a lot and I cant see any improvement from the MN. I've only started using it since monday. Starting Pics below. I'm recovering from some severe damage.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 25, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> I'm in, got some Daktarin. Does MN help with itching, cause my scalp itches a lot and I cant see any improvement from the MN. I've only started using it since monday. Starting Pics below. I'm recovering from some severe damage.



Carolinewtwin how are you mixing your MN or are you applying in straight?


----------



## sunbubbles (Feb 25, 2010)

woo hoo! Im in! I plan on using my growth oil mixed with the equate brand 2% MN for starters. then Id like to bump it up to 4% on my next purchase
Ill use my straightened hair pic from 2 wks ago as my starting point pic. The 2nd pic is from the beginning of January..... (its still around the same length in the back because Ive had some breakage)


----------



## LilBlackDevl (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm up for the challenge (my first one- I'm a newbie)! I'll be using a mix of MN (Neosporin AF) + Castor Oil + approx 15 drops Wild Growth hair oil. Right now, I'm NL with layers. Goal: shoulder length by August. Ambitious? Probably, but I'm excited to find out!


----------



## carolinetwin (Feb 25, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> Carolinewtwin how are you mixing your MN or are you applying in straight?



Hi stella, I apply jbco to my scalp then the mn. I'm only applying it to my crown and nape though. i've been applying it x2 a day. There isn't an awful lot in the tube so I'll probably need about 2-3 tubes per month i think.


----------



## crystal6002 (Feb 25, 2010)

Newbie here!  Would love to get in on this challenge, I just started using MN on Monday.  

I mix mine (2%) with:
Coconut oil
Castor oil
Peppermint oil

I am so excited and can't wait to see the results!  My starting pic is below!


----------



## Miss Monae (Feb 26, 2010)

Miss Monae said:


> Sign me up! I've been wanting to do this for a while and now I have the guts! I will be using it at least 3 times a week (every other day). Thanks for the challenge!!


 
ETA: I am currently past SL (Not claiming APL yet) and will take a pic this weekend to show exact length.

Here is my concoction:

1 Tube of Family Dollar MN
1 ounce Softee Coconut Oil hairdress
Few drops of Emu Oil
Few drops of Lavender Oil
Few drops of Eucalyptus Oil

I have all of my supplies ready to do and will be mixing tonight. I am so excited!


----------



## LadyAmani (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome everyone! just a heads up my laptop broke so i had to send it out to get fixed it will take two weeks to get it back im going to try to come on as much as i can using the family computer  but there is ten people in my house lol so dont think i forgot about you guys!


----------



## kitkat2011 (Feb 26, 2010)

I want in, I went and purchase two bottle and I think I messed it up by adding to much oil, it was very runny, I drain the oil out but I was wondering if it is still good or if I should buy another set, this thing is really expensive but I really want my hair to grow. Please help.


----------



## Miss Monae (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is my starting pic (taken fresh this morning):

My mix is ready and I am going in


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it too late to join???

i currently use MT/MN mix with JBCO, Coconut Watercrest, Optimum Oil Therapy Moisturizer and whatever other oils i have around. I currently wigging it. I will post apic when my progress tee comes!!!

MT/MN is a greate  alterante to OCT in my opinion my new growth is crazy!!!. MT alone made my hair thick but not long. Ovation gave me length but no thickness.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Mar 1, 2010)

I found you guys!!! I couldn't find his page. I've subscribed now, though. 

My hair is a little over 1 3/4in on the sides and 2 in. on top. I had been using Mega Tek for the past week and I've gained about 1/4 of an inch. 

I'm using MN and MT. I applied MN tonight first for the first time and the MT on top of it. My MT is diluted but MN isn't. I think tomorrow I will mix it with EVCO. My MT is mixed with Castor Oil. I'll be applying it every day since I cowash every morning. I'm using Equate 2% from Walmart. 

I just took a pic. I'll upload it now.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 1, 2010)

got my new bottle of Mega Tek today...im ready to go!!!
like i mentioned before, i'm mixing my MN with MT, Castor Oil and Peppermint oil...LET'S GO!!!!


----------



## grow (Mar 2, 2010)

i am soooo happy!

my mn just arrived today and my mt arrived last week!

ok, now i'm in!

my mt i mix with jbco.
i'm gonna do the same with the mn and start tonight!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 2, 2010)

Just finished texlaxing.  Starting pic should update below shortly.  Mixing mn/mt/wgo.  Starting tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Monae (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, I started using my mix Sunday night (I cheated) and I am telling you no lie I already feel newgrowth coming in. I concentrated on my crown and nape section(s) because those are the places that need extra care. I need to go out and stock up on 6 months worth of MN so that I have no worries !


----------



## LadyAmani (Mar 3, 2010)

MN on the first i am going to MN today also after i wash and condition. HHG Ladies!


----------



## joib (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi ladies, can I still join the challenge? I plan on buying my MN 4% at Rite Aid today.I used MN in the past and had EXCELLENT progress. I was mixing mines with Profective growth lotion (for smell only).


----------



## UGQueen (Mar 3, 2010)

can i still join?? pretty please.


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Mar 3, 2010)

I started using mine (Saturday actually....sorry, it was calling me!). I got the 2% and mixed it with JBCO. I plan to apply it to my scalp every other night. Starting pic below.


----------



## Miss Monae (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the OP is having internet issues. I am sure she will get back to you ladies!


----------



## PEACHEY (Mar 3, 2010)

i am thinking about mixing my mn with my mtg.  both have given me great growth.  can you lovely mixologist chime in and tell me if it is okay to mix or not.


----------



## wenjay (Mar 4, 2010)

i finally got my MT so i'll be mixing with my MN. i plan to apply 4 days a week


----------



## UGQueen (Mar 5, 2010)

hellooo.. can we still join?


----------



## crvlnghair (Mar 8, 2010)

okay so school has had me busy and im just now posting start pic.....i MN on days i co-wash which is every other day. I use it straight or i mix it with doo gro stimulating growth oil.


----------



## LadyAmani (Mar 14, 2010)

Miss Monae said:


> I think the OP is having internet issues. I am sure she will get back to you ladies!


 
Yes thanks Miss Monae i have been having computer issues but i will have my laptop back on tuesday...What's up you guys know one has been posting or anything, i was hoping you guys would keep the thread going in my absence  Ok any one who wants to join still can just keep track of your start date. I have been MNing three times a week can't wait to see some great growth. Let's revive this thread ok everyone!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm in, I'm in!! Looks like I'm two weeks late, but I am determined to grow out this pixie cut and transition natural.  My daughter and I are in this thing together at 6 weeks post and counting!  My bc is planned for Saturday, 9/4, so I need lots and lots of GROWTH!!!  MN and Sulphur 8 did it for me in the past and I'm hoping to relive it.

Here is my starting pic if it shows up.  It is a few months old, but I'm this length b/c of a recent trim in February.  I'll post a new one before this week is out.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been adding MN to my scalp everyday with MT until this week. This week it's been every other day. I'm thinking about stoping MT because I'm shedding like mad. It's not worth it, though I do LOVE the smell lol. I'll seel if y shedding let's up if not I'll stop MN too. My growth is great, though. I got 1/2in in 2 weeks.I wonder if it'll continue or slow down sue to stoping the MT. 

Oh, and I've been using both straight.


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 14, 2010)

I meant to join earlier and forgot to post.  I'm in.  I'm going to start washing my hair every three days so I will add MN at least on those days


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in too.  Started last week. I'm using 2% mixed with hemp seed butter and cayenne pepper!  Grow hair...GROW!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in. I am using 2% mn and applying 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Miss Monae (Mar 15, 2010)

I was planning on adding this every day but because I am on meds I chose to apply 2-3 times a week. So far, my nape is growing like crazy, since that was the thinnest part of my heair it is the more noticable.


----------



## grow (Mar 15, 2010)

DesignerCurls said:


> I'm in too. Started last week. I'm using 2% mixed with hemp seed butter and cayenne pepper! Grow hair...GROW!


 

hi DesignerCurls!

that's a new one! hemp and cayenne with the mn?

never thought of that one!

so far, i've been using mn with jbco and evoo mixed, but just started.
(now i think i'll add some other ingredients....)


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 15, 2010)

grow said:


> hi DesignerCurls!
> 
> that's a new one! hemp and cayenne with the mn?
> 
> ...




Hey Grow!
Glad to see ya!  We are going to have so healthy hair with all these challenges! 
Girl I read on another MN thread that cayenne makes your hair grow like crazy too!  I can't remember her name but she has been using MN, cortisone, and cayenne for over a year and her hair has been growing like crazy!!! I like hemp because it has EFA, omegas and I was already using it on my scalp for nourishment so I decided to use that instead of the cortisone in my mix.  I can't believe I am seeing growth already!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2010)

Still applying my MN mix 2-3 times a week followed by thorough moisturizing of my ends.


----------



## LadyAmani (Mar 19, 2010)

Ive been MNing two to three times a week keep it up ladies!


----------



## joib (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey ladies, still MNing. I plan to up my applications to 3x's per week from now on. Keep it up ladies!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello ladies, Just checking in....I have been applying my mn since Sunday and will be doing daily applications and cw every other day.


----------



## afrocentric_soul (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been alternating between MN and MegaTek and I used Vitamin E oil with both of those.  Maybe I'm getting impatient, but I haven't seen the results that I really want.  I just got back from Spring Break and had my hair braided for a week, but I still used my mixture.  There is some new growth, but I want drastic results.  My hair is at this awkward phase because it is growing out of a very short style and a full head of color...the texture leaves much to be desired.  Most days it doesn't even feel like hair...still working on my mixtures and routines... Oh and I've been flat ironing everyday...any of you have any suggestions for dealing with hair that is in between styles without cutting it off again and using less heat?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 25, 2010)

afrocentric_soul said:


> I've been alternating between MN and MegaTek and I used Vitamin E oil with both of those.  Maybe I'm getting impatient, but I haven't seen the results that I really want.  I just got back from Spring Break and had my hair braided for a week, but I still used my mixture.  There is some new growth, but I want drastic results.  My hair is at this awkward phase because it is growing out of a very short style and a full head of color...the texture leaves much to be desired.  Most days it doesn't even feel like hair...still working on my mixtures and routines... Oh and I've been flat ironing everyday...any of you have any suggestions for dealing with hair that is in between styles without cutting it off again and using less heat?


Wig, weave, braids, twist outs, braid outs, bantu knots.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 25, 2010)

using mn atleast 3 times per week mixed with glovers sulfur and castor oil


----------



## Ijanei (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree it works...I have that month and change in so far,


----------



## grow (Mar 26, 2010)

HI LADIES!

*HAS ANYONE NOTICED MN KIND OF "CAKING" UP ON THE SCALP?*

i went to part my hair this morning and noticed a few patches where something was kind of "caked up" on my scalp.
this is really strange because i just washed my hair yesterday, although at night, i did apply alot of concoctions (mn, jbco, evoo, mtg...)

i have no idea what could be causing this, any suggestions please?

T.I.A.!


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Mar 26, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge I will combining (dollar store) MN wit MT and applying daily. I will be posting my starting pics soon.


----------



## LadyAmani (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey ladies i MNed today, i gotta try to be more consistent on checking into my own challenge lol


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Mar 26, 2010)

Applied MN mixed with MT and stimulating growth oil (about 10 drops). Since my hair is pretty much a bald cut right I hope the oil counters the drying effect.


----------



## pocketbookgal (Mar 27, 2010)

Can I join?  I started 3 weeks ago with hot six oil and MN.  In 2.5 weeks I have had 1 inch of growth!  Woo hoo!  I also have had some slight increased shedding and I am taking garlic for that.  Lets get it!  PICS SOON!


----------



## Ijanei (Mar 27, 2010)

lilpeach said:


> Can I join?  I started 3 weeks ago with hot six oil and MN.  In 2.5 weeks I have had 1 inch of growth!  Woo hoo!  I also have had some slight increased shedding and I am taking garlic for that.  Lets get it!  PICS SOON!




What 1in in 2.5 weeks? wow impressive. I had growth but not sure as to how much but I do feel a lot of waves just wish I knew how to measure it


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Mar 28, 2010)

Applied yesterday and today. I think it's working already my hair is feeling prickly now and it wasnt 3 days ago, but then again I've never had a ceasar so this could be normal. I can see the little hairs sticking up now though.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 28, 2010)

Just checking in...missed a couple of days last week but I'm back in the game now.  I will do a length check in a couple of weeks.

HHG!


----------



## mst1908 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm just checking in, ok so I got a relaxer & my ends trimmed on Friday(3/26/10). I was a little disappointed with how much my stylist trimmed off my hair. Prior to my relaxer I was BSL and and after my relaxer and trim I'm still BSL.

Now I've decided to try the MN mix that a lady on here named Sade 7 used here's the link it's post #180
_*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=44710&page=9*_

Her MEGA-GROWTH MN mix consists of: MN, _Capzasin-_HP(cayenne pepper cream), and hydrocortisone cream. She includes her research on the post and I researched it as well and according to research these 
ingredients will increase the hair growth rate. 
Here's my length check after my relaxer & trim (3/26/10) and a picture of the MN mix I'm going to start using.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 29, 2010)

checking in i have been applying every other day


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Mar 30, 2010)

mst1908 said:


> I'm just checking in, ok so I got a relaxer & my ends trimmed on Friday(3/26/10). I was a little disappointed with how much my stylist trimmed off my hair. Prior to my relaxer I was BSL and and after my relaxer and trim I'm still BSL.
> 
> Now I've decided to try the MN mix that a lady on here named Sade 7 used here's the link it's post #180
> _*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=44710&page=9*_
> ...



Thanx for posting I will be using this mix also.  Applied today and I loved the tingles w/heat.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Mar 30, 2010)

mst1908 said:


> I'm just checking in, ok so I got a relaxer & my ends trimmed on Friday(3/26/10). I was a little disappointed with how much my stylist trimmed off my hair. Prior to my relaxer I was BSL and and after my relaxer and trim I'm still BSL.
> 
> Now I've decided to try the MN mix that a lady on here named Sade 7 used here's the link it's post #180
> _*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=44710&page=9*_
> ...


 
Be sure to keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## pocketbookgal (Apr 2, 2010)

OK I wish I had taken before pics but I didnt know I was going to join this forum at the time I started.  It has been a month so far and I measured 17 inches from a starting length of 15 and a half!  LADIES THAT IS 1 AND A HALF INCHES IN ONE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!Too bad I am having post partum hair loss in my hairline.  I hope it is helping it to come back faster!  It seems to still be coming out though


----------



## joib (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Scorpiocutie, I can't wait to see to update pics. I am MNing three times a week now so I hope to see some results soon. I current have 1 inch of ng and trying to decide if I should relax.


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Apr 2, 2010)

Still applying mix so far I've missed 1 day. I think I"m gonna apply 6 times a week and skip my poo/dc day. I can pinch my hair now which is a good sign of growth. I really hope to have at least 1 inch of new growth this month. Some days I add MT to the mix.


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Apr 2, 2010)

joib said:


> Hey Scorpiocutie, I can't wait to see to update pics. I am MNing three times a week now so I hope to see some results soon. I current have 1 inch of ng and trying to decide if I should relax.



Hi I will be taking pics every two weeks. I'm so glad I took starting pics to track my progress.


----------



## mst1908 (Apr 3, 2010)

ElegantElephant said:


> Be sure to keep us updated!!!!!


 


Will do, cause I'm excited myself to see the results with this new MN mix.


----------



## mst1908 (Apr 3, 2010)

mst1908 said:


> I'm just checking in, ok so I got a relaxer & my ends trimmed on Friday(3/26/10). I was a little disappointed with how much my stylist trimmed off my hair. Prior to my relaxer I was BSL and and after my relaxer and trim I'm still BSL.
> 
> Now I've decided to try the MN mix that a lady on here named Sade 7 used here's the link it's post #180
> _*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=44710&page=9*_
> ...


 
I would like to add that I've been using this mix for 5 days now. What I noticed is that this mixture is lighter that my old MN mix which consisted of MN and oils. These creams just penetrate my scalp and does not leave it greasy like the old MN did. Now I just look forward to the Insane Hair Growth!!!!


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Apr 4, 2010)

Checking in I applied yesterday and today. It has been pretty easy remembering to apply the mix daily, but I think I am so anxious to get a little bit of hair on my head.lol


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok I missed yesterday because I did not feel like feeling the heat. I have it applied right now and it is hotter than ever. I premixed my batch Sunday and I think everything mixed better or something because it is hotter, and got that way quicker than before. 

How is it going for everyone else?
Also how long are you guys leaving it on? I  try to leave it on for at least 2hrs before I cowash it out. and I still have tingles and a little heat at night.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in...I started back using my mn mixture this past Monday.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm just about out of my MN for my sulfur mix so I just ordered some online from www.americarx.com. I can't wait for it to arrive to start mixing again.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in for today....applied my cge and mn mixture to my scalp,  moisturized and sealed with oil.


----------



## Scorpiocutie (Apr 7, 2010)

Did not apply mix today because it is poo day. But I took my 2wk pics. The first one isn't good.


----------



## mst1908 (Apr 10, 2010)

Scorpiocutie said:


> Ok I missed yesterday because I did not feel like feeling the heat. I have it applied right now and it is hotter than ever. I premixed my batch Sunday and I think everything mixed better or something because it is hotter, and got that way quicker than before.
> 
> How is it going for everyone else?
> Also how long are you guys leaving it on? I try to leave it on for at least 2hrs before I cowash it out. and I still have tingles and a little heat at night.


 

I'm applying the mix every other day and I only wash my hair once a week. I don't use the mix on shampoo day. I can feel the heat and tingles throughout the night. I forgot the wash my hands before I took out my contacts, my eyes were seriously on FIRE!!!! I'm not kidding so I pray I experience supernatural growth with this mix! For now on I will use this mix everyday except for shampoo day and stop using it the week before my relaxer.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2010)

I just got a notificiation that th eMN I ordered are now here and I will be going to the post office to pick them up on Monday or Tuesday. I need it to mix my MN/sulfur concoction for my scalp. I can't wait to get back on this regimen. It's been a week already since I've used mine.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 11, 2010)

Just checking in ladies...It's been a month and I haven't experience a tremendous amount of growth.  But I sticking with it.  I added hydrocortisone cream to my mix and I'll try that for the next month to see how it goes.  Here is a picture of comparison.


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

i have been using mn very little and definitely mixing it with jbco&evoo, but dare i say i can see some very slight change in: my hairline!
it's the worst place for me and surely damaged from perms, but some new hairs are sprouting up and those little ends are inching their way down my face!
they've got a long ways to go to catch up with the regular areas of my hair, though.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 19, 2010)

Checking in ladies....I started back applying my Claudie growth elixir  and mn mixture to my scalp last night and will continue to do so nightly  and cw every other day.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 23, 2010)

_ ummm where is everyone at? Guess this mn mix is not working for you all, but for me it is  <--sorry about that! Seriously, where has everyone gone? any updates? pics? SOMETHING? ANYTHING? _:


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

good question, *Ijanei!*

first folks rant and rave about somethin', then they disappear, lol!

i still use it but will discontinue usage until after i texlax in may.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 23, 2010)

grow said:


> good question, *Ijanei!*
> 
> first folks rant and rave about somethin', then they disappear, lol!
> 
> i still use it but will discontinue usage until after i texlax in may.




I thought I was the only one home here, lol but I still use daily as well. I have a good amount of growth but dont know how to hold the camera right up to my scalp to show I cant see where the lens is pointed but will try later on 2day


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 25, 2010)

Checking in ladies....I applied my Claudie growth elixir(creme brulee)  and mn mixture to my scalp yesterday afternoon and will continue to do  so nightly  and cw every other day.


----------



## epiphany braids (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello Ladies!! My name is Epiphany. I just joined the challenge today !! thx LadyAmani 
So here is my starting pic. The line is arm pit length where i hope to be at the end of the summer:

 On the following days I will be using the following products:

Sunday: PreDC withamla, jakasubsum oil, garlic cond, mane n' tale cond wash out with mane n tail shampoo go to salon DC w/ Silicon mix under dryer for 15 min rinse out roller set, wrap and go
Monday REST DAY
Tuesday Use 4%MN w/ Marula oil
Wednesday REST
Thursday 4%MN w/ Marula oil
Friday 4%MN w/ Marula oil and MT
Saturday 4%MN w/ Marula oil and MT 

So far this has been working for me especially the amla and jakasubsum oil hair oils. It has made my hair so strong with shine and healthy. I look forward to Mega hair health and growth. I wish every1 great progress and can't wait for update pics!! 
oh BTW my last relaxer was on 2/9/10 i use linange texturizer 
my next one will be June 2010


----------



## halee_J (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi ladies! can I still join?


----------



## LadyAmani (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies anyone who wants to still join can, Sorry i havent been posting ive been so busy with school, work, and my family.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 25, 2010)

Well i updated my fotki with my new growth pics, idk if this month (march 11 2010 thru april 25 2010) growth was contributed to the mn or me properly taking care of my hair. but here are the new growth pics, i couldnt hold the cam right up 2 it so idk if u can see it or not.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm using the amount of NG to track my growth rate. It has been about 16 weeks since my last relaxer, and I have about 2" of NG: 

ETA: This is my starting pic.

(the line of demarcation is not that strong,my relaxed hair is a bit smoother and shinier)





The white dots mark 1" on the ruler, the arrow marks the demarcation line.

So that puts me at about 1/2" a month. I'm going to use a mixture, since I'm trying to avoid potential headaches:

2% MN
MSM
B-complex
liquid amino acids
water

I'm keeping this mix in the fridge, applying every other night.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 26, 2010)

great growth halee_J and Ijanei!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 26, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> great growth halee_J and Ijanei!




Thanks and how r u coming along?


----------



## queen928 (Apr 27, 2010)

I would like to join please. I've been using MN with great success! I used to put on straight...no chaser but it cause too much shedding so now I mix it. I use one tube of FD 2% MN with a bottle of Sulfur Solutions Hair Serum Complex, 2-3 drops of tea tree oil, some coconut oil and some EVOO. I didn't measure the oils...just went by feel. I try to apply nightly but if I don't its applied at least 4-5 days out of the week. I'm currently in cornrows. They've only been in a week and they're lifting already. I attached a photo of my length before installing cornrows. I'll post another pic after my relaxer (2nd week of May).


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 27, 2010)

queen928 said:


> I would like to join please. I've been using MN with great success! I used to put on straight...no chaser but it cause too much shedding so now I mix it. I use one tube of FD 2% MN with a bottle of Sulfur Solutions Hair Serum Complex, 2-3 drops of tea tree oil, some coconut oil and some EVOO. I didn't measure the oils...just went by feel. I try to apply nightly but if I don't its applied at least 4-5 days out of the week. I'm currently in cornrows. They've only been in a week and they're lifting already.




Welcome and that's how i go with my mixture (by feel)
I never tried the mn straight though


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 27, 2010)

mst1908 said:


> I'm just checking in, ok so I got a relaxer & my ends trimmed on Friday(3/26/10). I was a little disappointed with how much my stylist trimmed off my hair. Prior to my relaxer I was BSL and and after my relaxer and trim I'm still BSL.
> 
> Now I've decided to try the MN mix that a lady on here named Sade 7 used here's the link it's post #180
> _*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=44710&page=9*_
> ...



Do you have an update on your growth? I am thinking of using this Mega-Growth mix but wanted to know about your progress.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

So, yes before yall ask I am a newbie!!! hey grow I see you on this one too, my hair loving buddy!!!anyways, I know the challenge started in march, but I have been using my mn mix every day if not every other day and would like to join. I have seen great progress(I WAS BALD, WHEN I STARTED DUE TO CHEMOTHERAPY) and the lord has blessed me with hair again and I am trying to get back to MBl.  I am a cancer patient survivor now!!!! anyway thanks to mn, and mt I am swinging NL...LOL! so can i join?

I will use it 4 or more days a week.
family dollar or dollar general brand
My mix consists of sulfur 8(half jar),Tube of mn, and Megatek

*STARTING PIC IS IN MY SIGGY*


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 27, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> So, yes before yall ask I am a newbie!!! hey grow I see you on this one too, my hair loving buddy!!!anyways, I know the challenge started in march, but I have been using my mn mix every day if not every other day and would like to join. I have seen great progress(I WAS BALD, WHEN I STARTED DUE TO CHEMOTHERAPY) and the lord has blessed me with hair again and I am trying to get back to MBl.  I am a cancer patient survivor now!!!! anyway thanks to mn, and mt I am swinging NL...LOL! so can i join?
> 
> I will use it 4 or more days a week.
> family dollar or dollar general brand
> ...




wow that's great and wonderful that you did well after ur chemo. I wish the best of luck to you on that and yuuup u can still join, i joined the beginning of april so I guess ur still good


----------



## halee_J (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in. I applied my mix today after I washed and Dc'ed my hair. I think I need to come in and do this so I can stay on track. 

Hey divastyle2010  I see ur a noob, welcome to the forums! congrats on your recovery and happy hair growing


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> wow that's great and wonderful that you did well after ur chemo. I wish the best of luck to you on that and yuuup u can still join, i joined the beginning of april so I guess ur still good


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! and thank you!!! I am happy yo have what I have on my head... now it's time for more!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Checking in. I applied my mix today after I washed and Dc'ed my hair. I think I need to come in and do this so I can stay on track.
> 
> Hey divastyle2010  I see ur a noob, welcome to the forums! congrats on your recovery and happy hair growing


thank you!!! and I am on a mission GURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRL!!!LOL!!! BUT ANYWAY LET'S DO THIS LADIES....


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 27, 2010)

I applied my this morning and put to small buns in my hair to give it that curled up look. Now going to do my daily french roll for these next two weeks =)


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

ok so I washed , Deep conditioned, air dryed, and  moisturized and sealed and I am back braided up for the week(under my half-wig)!!!! applied my special mn,mt,sulfur 8 mix! so it's on and popping.....


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 27, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> ok so I washed , Deep conditioned, air dryed, and  moisturized and sealed and I am back braided up for the week(under my half-wig)!!!! applied my special mn,mt,sulfur 8 mix! so it's on and popping.....




you mix all of that together? nice. I havent gotten on the "sulfur" kick yet but I see a lot of ppl talking about it. Only thing I mix my mn with is olive oil cream, and a few drops of this indian oil. I apply that to  my scalp and then use profectiv thru the rest of my hair to the ends.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> you mix all of that together? nice. I havent gotten on the "sulfur" kick yet but I see a lot of ppl talking about it. Only thing I mix my mn with is olive oil cream, and a few drops of this indian oil. I apply that to  my scalp and then use profectiv thru the rest of my hair to the ends.


YES I DO APPLY ALL OF IT, NICE CREAMY CONSISTENCY... AND I MIX IT TILL ITS ALL A CREAMY WHITE COLOR!!! IT WORKS, I BEEN DOING IT SINCE JANUARY AND HAVE HAD TREMENDOUS GROWTH, I'M NL, BUT I WAS BALD DUE TO CHEMO!


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 27, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> YES I DO APPLY ALL OF IT, NICE CREAMY CONSISTENCY... AND I MIX IT TILL ITS ALL A CREAMY WHITE COLOR!!! IT WORKS, I BEEN DOING IT SINCE JANUARY AND HAVE HAD TREMENDOUS GROWTH, I'M NL, BUT I WAS BALD DUE TO CHEMO!




how long were u in chemo for?


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> how long were u in chemo for?


I had two rounds of it, I believe almost two years, or less.. I use to have mbl hair before and woke up to all my hair on my pillows, but now I am on a mission and God is good!


----------



## carolinetwin (Apr 27, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I'm using the amount of NG to track my growth rate. It has been about 16 weeks since my last relaxer, and I have about 2" of NG:
> 
> ETA: This is my starting pic.
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm 16 weeks post as well and have 2 inches of growth, I thought it wasn't enough. I see some ppl posting 2 inches in a month! It's kinda disheartening seeing those posts and I wistfully look at their hair wishing it  was mine
Anyway, my mix is MN+MegaTek, peppermint oil and JBCO
I've slacked with my vits  Going to get back on it though


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

carolinetwin said:


> Wow, I'm 16 weeks post as well and have 2 inches of growth, I thought it wasn't enough. I see some ppl posting 2 inches in a month! It's kinda disheartening seeing those posts and I wistfully look at their hair wishing it  was mine
> Anyway, my mix is MN+MegaTek, peppermint oil and JBCO
> I've slacked with my vits  Going to get back on it though


UR GOING TO GET THERE, YOU JUST HAVE TO BE ON TOP OF YOUR REGIMEN...HHG!!!!


----------



## halee_J (Apr 27, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> I had two rounds of it, I believe almost two years, or less.. I use to have mbl hair before and woke up to all my hair on my pillows, *but now I am on a mission and God is good*!


 
Girl, I _LOVE _your attitude!  Let's get it!!! 



carolinetwin said:


> Wow, I'm 16 weeks post as well and have 2 inches of growth, I thought it wasn't enough. I see some ppl posting 2 inches in a month! It's kinda disheartening seeing those posts and I wistfully look at their hair wishing it was mine
> Anyway, my mix is MN+MegaTek, peppermint oil and JBCO
> I've slacked with my vits  Going to get back on it though


 
I know it can be a bit disheartening, but we're gonna get there!! Remember retention is just as important as well. I am focused now  

Your mixture sounds good. I'm thinking of adding cinnamon oil to my mix or applying some mixed with EVOO on days I don't use the MN.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with Halee, we all will get there


----------



## mst1908 (Apr 28, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Do you have an update on your growth? I am thinking of using this Mega-Growth mix but wanted to know about your progress.


 
Yes, I'm still using the Mega-Growth mix, I'm about 5 weeks post and I have A LOT of new growth. Seriously, my roots are very wavy at this point. I must admit I'm very busy with school so for the past two weeks I've only been applying the mix 3 times a week. But I'm going to start back applying it everyday cause I'm trying to obtain 2 inches of new growth at least by my next relaxer. Consistency is the key, the mix will only work if you use it faithfully.


Maria


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 28, 2010)

OK........... I am just checking in.. I applied my special mn mix this morning, and moisturized and sealed my cornrows I put in yesterday, and I am bagging till I go to class @ 6 tonight how's everyone???


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 28, 2010)

I just did mine, about 2 go to bed now, just got off work! Enjoy ya day ladies


----------



## grow (Apr 28, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> wow that's great and wonderful that you did well after ur chemo. I wish the best of luck to you on that and yuuup u can still join, i joined the beginning of april so I guess ur still good


 


divastyle2010 said:


> So, yes before yall ask I am a newbie!!! hey grow I see you on this one too, my hair loving buddy!!!anyways, I know the challenge started in march, but I have been using my mn mix every day if not every other day and would like to join. I have seen great progress(I WAS BALD, WHEN I STARTED DUE TO CHEMOTHERAPY) and the lord has blessed me with hair again and I am trying to get back to MBl.  I am a cancer patient survivor now!!!! anyway thanks to mn, and mt I am swinging NL...LOL! so can i join?
> 
> I will use it 4 or more days a week.
> family dollar or dollar general brand
> ...


 
hey Divastyle2010! yep, i'm on here, too, my hair luvin buddy!  
WELCOME!!!!!!!

i agree with Ijanei, you are doing really well to have recovered and be back on the road to growth! very admirable! 
and yes, i see no reason why you shouldn't join, you're in and it's always great to have newcomers (i'm kinda new, too) on here (especially from my hometown, lol!)

i had suspended use of MN because i had been getting ready to perm soon, but now i'm back to trying to stretch just a bit more.

think i will put some MN (i use it with Mega Tek, JBCO and EVOO) on this week.... and perm much later.....


----------



## divastyle2010 (Apr 28, 2010)

grow said:


> hey Divastyle2010! yep, i'm on here, too, my hair luvin buddy!
> WELCOME!!!!!!!
> 
> i agree with Ijanei, you are doing really well to have recovered and be back on the road to growth! very admirable!
> ...


girl that is what i'm talking about!!!!mi hair loving buddy!!! going to add you right now...(friend)i love your mix, and I am grateful to have recovered all i can say is GOD is good! I am going to keep my mix up cause it's working!!!! I'm trying to stretch my relaxer 6 months this time so that will be October 10,2010. I hope I can make it, my longest stretch sad but true was 10 weeks...


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 29, 2010)

Soon as I go home I'm applying my mix

Hope every1 is making progress. Cant wait to see the final results


----------



## halee_J (Apr 29, 2010)

Hola, just applied my MN mix. I decided to add lavender and EVOO to it.


----------



## epiphany braids (Apr 30, 2010)

Added MN and MT last night with Marula oil


----------



## epiphany braids (Apr 30, 2010)

quick question has anyone used Silk Amino acid?


----------



## joib (May 1, 2010)

Been off MN for couple of weeks but will return to it on Monday.


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 1, 2010)

applied my mn, all this week and today(this morning) can't wait till june!


----------



## halee_J (May 1, 2010)

G'nite y'all  Just applied my MN mix.


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 2, 2010)

applied my mn mix!!! this morning and it is tingling!!! good sign!!


----------



## Ijanei (May 2, 2010)

Im gonna take a break for about a week since I am getting my tooth pulled. Also I have been using it for about 2months and seen growth so I think it's ok to stop for a minute. good luck with urs ladies


----------



## morehairplease (May 3, 2010)

Checking in ladies....I applied my Claudie growth elixir(creme brulee)   and mn mixture to my scalp yesterday afternoon and will continue to do  so nightly  and cw every other day.


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 3, 2010)

Hello ladies!!! I am currently sitting in my full head baggy with scurl and profective 7 oil!!! I applied my mn mix, and have been applying it every morning..


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2010)

I know I said I would wait another 2 weeks or so before my break is over but I decided to apply my MN/sulfur mix this afternoon. Loved the tingle from the essential oils.


----------



## Ijanei (May 4, 2010)

Ok never mind, i did apply the mix earlier, lol


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 4, 2010)

applied my mn mix... goodnite all!


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (May 4, 2010)

I'm going to have to drop this challange. I just found out I'm pregnant and I don't want to risk it. Good luck to you all!!! I had GREAT growth with MN. I'll return to it next year.


----------



## gvin89 (May 5, 2010)

Haven't checked in, but I've been applying my mix at night 3x a week...I was pretty bald on the edges and now I see lil' hairs sprouting (YAY!).  I will continue what I'm doing, but I'm about to get some braids so we'll see what happens.


----------



## gvin89 (May 5, 2010)

How are you all applying?  Just to the problem areas or like a perm to the entire head?


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 5, 2010)

gvin89 said:


> How are you all applying?  Just to the problem areas or like a perm to the entire head?


I apply it to my scalp, it's a mix I made with sulfur 8,mn,mt and I apply it like a grease. Also I applied this morning, and I do it daily!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

I am still applying mine to my scalp a few times a week.


----------



## epiphany braids (May 6, 2010)

Hi all so sorry I am late!! I have been applying my MN and marula oil (spelling is not correct sorry) and I have been very happy can not report any growth yet as I just started this challenge. I do have a lil concern...I have been applying MN to my edges everyday and I am starting to see one particular spot thinning out has anyone witnessed this?


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 7, 2010)

GDM TO ALL!!! okay so I applied my mix, moisturized and sealed my ends, and now I am baggying.


----------



## gvin89 (May 11, 2010)

Yes, I've experienced thinning especially in my nape, but my edges are doing quite well.


----------



## Aggie (May 11, 2010)

^^^No thinning here to report...

I applied my MN last night and will do so again maybe on Thursday or Friday night before bed.


----------



## Nixx22jam (May 12, 2010)

Is it better to apply to a dry scalp or to a damp scalp which works better? I added it to a damp scalp the other day and didnt feel the tingle/itch till the next day and the day after. Im gonna apply it to dry scalp and c. plus i mix my mn with sulphur so i dont kno if it makes a difference. however a while back i put it on my dry scalp when my hair was flat ironed for 3 consecutive days and wow!!!


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 12, 2010)

checking in:i just finish working out!!! it's part of me getting healthy and part of my hair growing regimen... i rinsed my cornrows after and applied my conditioner leave-in mix I made and will be moisturizing and sealing and baggying once it dries some.i have already applied my mn mix tho!


----------



## Ijanei (May 12, 2010)

Applied mine for the first time this week, I been having post tooth extraction pain so i havent been feeling to well but now I'm back


----------



## caramelma (May 13, 2010)

mst1908 said:


> I'm applying the mix every other day and I only wash my hair once a week. I don't use the mix on shampoo day. I can feel the heat and tingles throughout the night. I forgot the wash my hands before I took out my contacts, my eyes were seriously on FIRE!!!! I'm not kidding so I pray I experience supernatural growth with this mix! For now on I will use this mix everyday except for shampoo day and stop using it the week before my relaxer.



I mixed everything but I don't feel the heat, what did I do wrong? I mixed the whole tube of all three items in a jar.


----------



## grow (May 13, 2010)

another question:

how many days AFTER PERMING do we have to wait before we begin the MN applications?

thanks ladies!


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2010)

grow said:


> another question:
> 
> how many days AFTER PERMING do we have to wait before we begin the MN applications?
> 
> thanks ladies!


Grow, you can give it about 5-7 days post a relaxer.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2010)

I just applied my MN/sulfur concoction to my scalp a few minutes ago. Scalp feels all nice and tingly too.


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 14, 2010)

applied my mix and the tingle feels so good!!!


----------



## mst1908 (May 14, 2010)

caramelma said:


> I mixed everything but I don't feel the heat, what did I do wrong? I mixed the whole tube of all three items in a jar.


 
Really that's odd, after I apply my mix my head feels warm all over. Don't let this discourage you, still apply the mix faithfully maybe your scalp is more tolerate to the heat. Do keep me posted on the Mega-Growth MN mix.

Take care,

Maria


----------



## caramelma (May 14, 2010)

mst1908 said:


> Really that's odd, after I apply my mix my head feels warm all over. Don't let this discourage you, still apply the mix faithfully maybe your scalp is more tolerate to the heat. Do keep me posted on the Mega-Growth MN mix.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Maria



Ok, will do thanks girl. I will keep you updated


----------



## halee_J (May 17, 2010)

I fell off for awhile, but I'm back. Applied my MN mix on Saturday will apply later tonight.


----------



## Ijanei (May 17, 2010)

currently applying my mix...I can say dont mix urs with carrot oil cream because it will flake up ur hair smh. I went back to olive oil creme


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2010)

Applying my MN/Sulfur mix to my scalp right now.


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 17, 2010)

i applied my mn mix to my cornrows and i moisturized sealed and baggied for 4hours today(my shortest time everr)but tomorrow is wash day, and my cornrows only have been up a week and already look like its been up for 2 months,crazy growth!
Without further or do checkin in: okay so i have been washing weekly, keeping my hair in cornrows under my half wig, baggying 5-7 days a week, apply my mn mix every other day and my mt on the opposite days, i have been exercising monday thru friday and I found anew product that was only a dollar and i waited a month to test it and wanted to let u guys know about, i mean i have been using it in my nape area with no other products just to see how good it is i found it at dollar tree, and it was a dollar okay!!! so here we grow the name of the company is sulfur solutions it has a white applicator bottle red top, yellow blue N black label its called hair serum complex its for permed, relaxed, natural, bleached dry hair and scalp. it's 100% effective or ur money back!(but it's a dollar what do you have to loose!)and you get 4oz and u only need a little. it smooths split ends,helps restore lost oils,gives volume and sheen and is alcohol free, it goes on smooth and and dries tack free. it controls frizzies,conditions, and adds sheen.(reading from the bottle) directions say: shake well, apply small amount at roots gently massage into scalp until product is penetrated style hair as usual.
okay so we want to kno the ingredients right!!! here we go!
first ingredient >*aloe vera gel*, propylene glycol,polyquaternium 7, centrimonium chloride, *glycerine*,hydroxyethyl cellulose,guar hydroxypropl diammonium chlorids, oleh-20,fragrance, *avocado oil*, *jojoba oil*, edta, methlyparaben, propylparaben, dmdm hydantoin,*phosphoric acid*,*silk amino acids*, *keratin protein*,*wheat grem oil*, yellow 5,red 4. those are the indegredients in that order it is awesome n only a buck, and it has alot of great ingredients, and no mineral oil or petrolieum. so i hope u guys can find it!!!(especially with 8 booming ingredients!)
oh and im also taking my one a day multivitamin!


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 23, 2010)

applied my mn mix!!!!hhg!


----------



## kennedikane (May 24, 2010)

i would like to join.  I'll be using a MN/MT mix with essential oils, as soon as I figure out how to post pics i will.


----------



## kennedikane (May 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Could someone advise how to subscribe to ths post so that I dont keep losing it?  Thanks


----------



## afrocentric_soul (May 24, 2010)

I've been steadily co-washing, roller setting, and applying my mixture which consists of MN, MT, sulfur grease, and oils for scent.  I said it on another post, but the boo loves running his fingers through my curls when I roller set... It's weird but he said he likes the feel of my new growth.  I feel the new growth but I am not really seeing the length.  I am moisturizing with S-Curl and I also seal my ends with oil.  I try to avoid heat as much as possible, but I think the color on my ends is preventing me frm seeing the actual results of my growth because the colored ends seem to be breaking but the uncolored portions of my hair are extremely healthy


----------



## Vintageglam (May 24, 2010)

Ladies I thought you might appreciate the following link:

http://www.vincihairclinic.com/female-alter.aspx

These docs are now stealing our hair growth secrets !!!


----------



## gvin89 (May 28, 2010)

Is anyone using MN while in braids?  If so, how?


----------



## divastyle2010 (May 30, 2010)

well i applied my mix today!!! and sealed and moisturized my cornrows and baggied my hair. i have alot of growth and i am trying not to relax till oct(my 6 month stretch) this is the longest i ever stretched its usually 10-12 weeks when i do.... So wish me luck ladies!lol! i wash and etc once a week, and i keep my hair in cornrows under my half wig, that way i'm not comb happy, i been doing it since last year and it is payin off(cancer survivor) i went from no hair to nl in ayear!(thanks to mn and mt) so im grateful! hopefully i can b shoulder length by august or atleast by my next relaxer in oct! i may be going to get a blowout and a trim, just to maintain, due to me being in the healthy ends challenge,i'll keep u guys posted!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

APPLIED MY MIX!


----------



## SimJam (Jun 8, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> applied my mn mix!!! this morning and it is tingling!!! good sign!!


 
oh I just applied my first "dose" of MN last night and abt 15 mins later my scalp felt like it was throbbing ... was wonding if it was just mind over matter So this is normal ?

anyhoo

just got my MN, couldnt get the 4% only the 2%

this is my mix, I make small batches that last abt 2 weeks, applying 4 - 5 times per week

MN (3 tbs)
1 capfull MT (abt 1 tbs)
1 tbs marigold oil
1 tbs sluphur oil
1 tbs aloevera juice
couple drops rosemary EO

starting pic


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jun 10, 2010)

well i normally don't get a throbbing sensation, but tingling! and growth!! my mix is:
1 tube of mn 2%
1/2 a jar of sulfur 8
6 tablespoons of mt
4 squirts of evoo oil

it's been working thus far! I hope this helps!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jun 10, 2010)

well i normally don't get a throbbing sensation, but tingling! and growth!! my mix is:
1 tube of mn 2%
1/2 a jar of sulfur 8
6 tablespoons of mt
4 squirts of evoo oil

it's been working thus far! I hope this helps! it could be your rosemary and sulphur that's working overtime!lol!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 10, 2010)

I want to join this challenge. I very new and it will be my first time 
Im yet to recieve MT but i will mix

Castor oil
Daktarin 2%
Pepper mint oil

im not sure about the measurement any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 10, 2010)

I ran out about 2 weeks ago...havent been to pick up any new mn but this week I will order from amazon ... should be back on it by tuesday =)


----------



## SimJam (Jun 10, 2010)

divastyle2010 said:


> well i normally don't get a throbbing sensation, but tingling! and growth!! my mix is:
> 1 tube of mn 2%
> 1/2 a jar of sulfur 8
> 6 tablespoons of mt
> ...


 
tnx. I find that the MN mix make my hair very dry and flakey so Im gonna add some glycerine and a bit more oil to my mix.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

SimJam said:


> tnx. I find that the MN mix make my hair very dry and flakey so Im gonna add some glycerine and a bit more oil to my mix.


your welcome!no problem!


----------



## divastyle2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

washed ,dc'ed,and air dried my hair last night, used my megatek/mn mix this morning and re-braided my hair, and will keep doing this till i hit my 6 month stretch, half wig it is!my ends look ok, i won't b getting a trim till my next relaxer.my growth is great I am very happy with my progress.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 25, 2010)

I cut back from doing every day to doing every other day or every other day because of my schedule lately. Despite the cut back, my new growth is serious. I love it considering I'm transitioning. I will take pics this weekend


----------



## tmcivil (Jul 7, 2010)

Is it to late to join? I started my challenge on June 24th. I apply my MN mix daily and wash once a week. I mixed my Monistat (MN) with some vitamin e oil and minoxidil 5 % solution that I got from my domincan hair dresser.


----------



## authormom (Jul 7, 2010)

I really, really wanna try this, but I'm a little worried about the build up on my hair/scalp. From reading the thread it appears that you dont wash it out, right?


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

hi ladies!

sorry i've been m.i.a. for a while.
i really need to get back to using this very helpful product!
i had stopped to get ready for my perm, but now i'm 7 days post, so it's time to jump back in the saddle.
i hope to have some news soon!
hhj ladies!


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 8, 2010)

WB Grow, I was wondering where u and DivaStyle went...I thought I was still on this alone.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 10, 2010)

I just purchased MN 2% yesterday. Can I still join this challenge?


----------



## divastyle2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am A MN AND MT'ER FOR LIFE, MY HAIR IS GROWING LOVELY!!! I AM 15 WEEKS POST AND HAVEN'T USED HEAT IN SO LONG(SINCE JANUARY) SO I PRESSED MY HAIR TODAY AND DECIDED TO POST MY PROGRESS THUS FAR! I HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 4, 2010)

_ur hair is filling in very well Diva....thanks for the update_


----------



## divastyle2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _ur hair is filling in very well Diva....thanks for the update_


thank you!! mn works although I am also using mt!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2010)

Back on my mn/sulfur mix as of this morning. Love the tingle from the essential oils.


----------



## divastyle2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

hey all!!! I was trying to wait till I hit my 6 month stretch and relaxed oct 10th,2010! but people were asking for my update so I took this hideous pic! you can see how far I come even without a relaxer! those that know me know I am a cancer survivor and been on a mission from being bald then to nl, n my goal was shoulder length by the end of this stretch, I follow my regimen an I use megatek/mn every other day since my journey!!it works!! so stick with it ladies, will post an update after I relax on the 10th! you can see the difference in my other pics in my siggy and what I've posted on the boards!have a good day!


----------



## islanchile (Nov 7, 2010)

Bumping.  I just starting using MN.  I'd love to see some progress updates!


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 30, 2010)

well I just started using again and will post results for this last month of December. Hope to get a full inch this month. Any results ladies?


----------



## mostamaziing (Nov 30, 2010)

idk how imissed this thread!!! 

is it too late to join in.? ihave starting piics & new tubes of MN im trying to fill in my edges/hairline.


----------



## mostamaziing (Dec 1, 2010)

soo itake it this thread is *DEAD*.? 

darn


----------



## beauti (Dec 8, 2010)

*BUMP! where yall at ladies???   i've been lurking these here parts and suddenly...crickets  come baaaaaack!*


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 15, 2011)

_Umm okay the challenge isn't done yet ladies until March, just curious as to who is still sticking with this?_


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 16, 2011)

Oops... I only lasted 2 months in this challenge and I wasn't consistent b/c... I started to get a little freaked out about putting MN on my scalp. I lean towards a natural, holistic way of living so this was just not for me.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 16, 2011)

@EtherealEnigma thanks for the update. That's great to hear you have change up your lifestyle as well. during those two months of use, have you noticed anything that could possible help out some curious folks?

Okay any other ladies?


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 16, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> @EtherealEnigma thanks for the update. That's great to hear you have change up your lifestyle as well. during those two months of use, have you noticed anything that could possible help out some curious folks?
> 
> Okay any other ladies?



Thanks. I didn't really have a lifestyle change, I've always been quietly natural/more holistic (I'm all for giving out info/options, but I'm not a pushy-hippie @ heart. I don't like that.) so i realized that using MN didn't fit.

I was not consistent in those 2 months, but I was consistent with it for a month in '08 and it helped to bring my edges back. Thin, little hairs sprouted in the spots that had been burnt away by a relaxer left on too long years before. I didn't think I'd ever get that hair back, because the other parts had long grown back in. It looked like I had a  receding hairline for a lot of 2006/2007. Lace front glue had ripped out the hair that had come back in '08. Before that it was weave glue. I was so mad at myself! I thought I had given myself traction alopecia.

Anyway, the MN I used in Dec '08 was mixed with MegaTek and I did see results within a month. The hair in that area grows more slowly than the rest of my hair and I just leave it alone (I will not allow it to be braided when I get a sew-in or stretched/gelled back for a ponytail). 

2 years later and a lot of those hairs are to the tip of my nose or longer. Most are baby hairs that are 1-2 inches long, but I'm just glad they're there!


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 16, 2011)

wow happy to hear of your comeback. You have beaaaautiful hair. It seems you are fine w/out the use of aids. So you are a vegan then? or am I getting things mixed up here?


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 16, 2011)

Ijanei said:


> wow happy to hear of your comeback. You have beaaaautiful hair. It seems you are fine w/out the use of aids. So you are a vegan then? or am I getting things mixed up here?



Thanks, but umm... My pic is a wig.  It's my goal hair. I'm not a vegan, but I try to make or use all natural products and eat a good bit of raw veggies, avoid white stuff and pre-packaged foods, etc. I don't eat a lot of land meat, but I do eat seafood.

How is using MN going for you? How long have you been using it?


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 16, 2011)

_Been using it off and on for about a year. Was consistent the first few months (Feb til June) then I slowed down because didn't want to prolong the use, thats when I started MT in July. When I was using it those first few months, my growth was incredible but I wasn't protective styling. I came back to MN at the end of November after my trim and I think that along with MT gave me that inch for December. 

That wig looks mighty natural over there lol_


----------

